# passat brake replacement



## bert06040 (Feb 10, 2011)

My '05 Passat is at the point where it needs new front pads. I hear that as a rule of thumb, the rotors also need to be replaced. Is this true? Is this job an easy one? I have no mods on my vehicle so I am going OEM with the parts. Should I get the parts at the dealership or at an aftermarket spot like autozone? Nothing fancy, just stock.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

Brake rotors today have very little "meat" for turning...probably 'cuz the auto makers are shaving weight to improve MPG..used to be you could turn rotors at least once, maybe twice...now if you have high miles on the brake set..probably won't be enuff material to turn. Plus cost of turning these daze is $15+ at many places...new rotors $40...so you're not saving all that much by trying to turn em...and new, thicker rotors are more resistant to warping, so there is that added benefit to going new. As far as parts go...stick with good quality OEM replacements...steer clear of "plain box" Chinese knockoffs...which is what many chain auto parts stores sell! 
Check out Autohaus AZ website..they carry good EU made rotors, PBR Delux pads (which I've run for years with good results, low dust, good wear, decent stopping power) at much better prices than dealership..no sales tax...and they offer free shipping on orders >$50...so you don't have to worry about shippin costs for heavy rotors! I've used these guys for years and years and they have given me excellent cust service...and shippin from AZ takes only 2-3 daze to reach me here in NorCal!:thumbup: Of course it will take a few more daze to reach the "wilds of CT"...but unless your brakes are beyond being safe...you can wait..temps might get warmer for the install too!


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

When the rotors develop a visible wear lip on the inner or outer edge (on the front or back of the rotor) that's a fingernail thick or more, then it's time to replace the rotors when you replace the brake pads.

Parts are not parts.

If you don't mind the price of VW rotors, then by all, get them from a VW Dealer. Otherwise, buy quality aftermarket rotors. Not house branded or unbranded rotors.

Only buy name brand aftermarket rotors: ATE, Brembo, Meyle, etc...


----------

